# Short Cervix?



## sweety2513

I am 18 weeks pregnant and have been told that I have a shortening cervix. Not sure how short it is yet, will find out tomorrow. What does this mean for my baby? I have been in tears all day at the thought of losing her. Also, what symptoms should I be looking for? I get these tightening bowel/gas like feelings like 3 times a day and I feel like I have to have a bowel movement (pressure on rectum) when I don't sometimes. However, I have Irritable bowel issues and can't tell which is which. I will take any advice, success stories, anything that anyone has to offer. 

Thanks!


----------



## DollPosse

At 22 weeks I found out my cervix was down to 1cm with funneling. I had to have a cerclage and I was put on bed rest. I was transferred to a high risk clinic and the plan was to give me steroids at 24 weeks and hope I make it to 28 weeks. I am now almost 34 weeks and my cervix is still holding and my baby is very happy and healthy. After my cerclage was placed my cervix increased in length. I went from 1cm with funneling to 3.2 cm with no funneling. I was even asked twice in the last month if I would like to be switched to regular low risk care because everything looks so good. In two weeks I have my cerclage removed. My cervix has shortened again. It is down to 2 cm but still considered stable.

Depending on how short your cervix is will depend on what will be done. I had to have a cerclage (suture in my cervix) because mine was so short and was not opening at the back. If your cervix is short but not extremely short you may be given the choice if you would like a cerclage to be placed in. If it is not too short it may be suggested to you that you go on bed rest or restricted activity. A short cervix could mean you deliver your baby too early. My OB has said to me that he has had patients who did not have a cerclage and still carried to full-term or close to. It seems to be a case by case situation. 

If you need a cerclage there are risks but in my case it was a huge benefit. The procedure was quick and I was able to go home that same day. I had some bleeding and cramping but the amount I had was normal. I did not end up having steroids. The removal I am told takes about 5 minutes and can be done in a doctor's office.If you have any questions or just want to chat please feel free to PM me :)


----------



## MikaylasMummy

At 18 weeks mine was 2.8cm,still jut withinf the acceptable limits however I had funneling membranes which alerted them to the fact that it was shortening.due to a very low lying placenta a stitch was not an option for me but with bed rest,progesterone pesseries and some blood pressure meds(to make sure my uterus was settled) my cervix lengthened on its own and I made it to 36 weeks before my waters broke.it will be easier to judge the severity of your condition by knowing the length of your cervix but given that u are waiting and they have explained much yet I would assume its not TOO bad,as when I had my scan and found out I had the doctor at the sonography place come in and explain how I needed bed rest and he himself had called my obstetrician and booked me an emergency appointment.best of luck


----------



## ginger77

In my first pregancy (which was concieved through IVF) I started having really bad pains at 21weeks os admited myslef into hospital only to find out the pains i had were contractions and my cervix was practically completly gone 0.75mm!!! Contractions were stopped, emergancy cerclage was put in and with complete bedrest for 3 1/2 months I was released at 34 weeks with the prediction to give birth still early I made it to 38 1/2weeks and gave birth to a healthy now 3 1/2 yr old boy!!! 
Now pregnant with our second... this time a spontanious pregnancy.... I had a preventative cerclage fitted at the end of 17week.... everything looked fine no contractions afterwards!! I just had my 20 week scan and recieved heart breaking news that my cervix has shortened from 3.1cm to 1.6cm!!! I am on bedrest again but this time at home. I am lucky enough in the way that we are living in Asia at the momet and I have a full time Amah working for me and taking all the chores and looking after my son.... so I don't miss out by being in the hospital and missing my boy.... however I am so scared to lose this mirracle baby that if my next scan on monday tells me my cervix has shortened further i might get hospitelised. The other thing is I read that so many women with same problem been given progeserone treatment given and it hasn't been offered to me. It's like a deja vu from my last pregancy and I know how much faith, strengh and patience I have to have in the upcomming next few months.... :shrug:


----------



## MikaylasMummy

I know that progesterone is still debated as to whether it strengthens the cervix or not.however my dr found it to be more beneficial than not to put me on them.im not sure if it was the progesterone or bed rest or both.but it can't hurt to push for the pesseries!


----------



## sweety2513

Thank you for your replies. They made me feel a lot better about the situation while I was waiting. My Doctor just called and said I am measuring at 3.3 and that she is not concerned after all. Online I found that it should be between 3-5 so I am still concerned that I am at the lower end. For now I will just be grateful that its long enough.


----------



## HubscheFrau

At 27 weeks, they found that my cervix had shortened to .5 cm and was dilated roughly 2 cm. I was put on bed rest and given steroids immediately. They kept me in hospital for a week and a half and then allowed me to go home to continue my bed rest, provided that I had a home care nurse visit 3 times a week and went for prenatal and ultrasound appointments every week. I`m now at 32 weeks and stable, though my doctor says that the baby could arrive any time between now and my due date. We just gotta hang in for 5 more weeks and my little man will be at term!


----------



## mlangi

I am currently 24 weeks and this is my second pregnancy. My first pregnancy went well until 31 weeks when I went in to labor. He was born very healthy even though Dr.'s could not find the cause for the preterm labor. At 20 weeks during the sonogram, I had mentioned the 1st preterm baby, which then lead her to look at my cervix. My cervix measured 2.4cm which is borderline short. They rescheduled an appointment 1 week later. i was started on progesterone shots at 16wks being that I was already high risk and then was put on bed rest till the following appoint. That following week my cervix measured 4.77cm from a week on bed rest and was once again made an appointment for 2weeks. I was exciting to know that the cervix could increase in length in short a short time. Well, yesterday was my two weeks, and did not go as I thought and hoped it would. My cervix started at 2.4cm and yesterday measured 1.77cm!=[ So, I received a steroid shot to help the babies lungs if anything were to happen. and, once again, back on bed rest until next week. If it is shorter then 1.77cm then admission to the hospital is next since I am 24weeks past the option of a cerclage. So, now I play the waiting game! Grr=[


----------



## MelanieEarly

Have them put an emergent cerclage in. No baths or sex until the babies are born. For your next pregnancy, have a preventative cerclage placed at 12 weeks it's WORTH IT. I write about it on my blog, check it out:
https://angelheartsforever.blogspot.com/2013/02/cerclages-are-successful-dont-be-afraid.html
Don't be afraid. I was a worst case scenario and cerclages allowed me to be able to carry my boys to term. For one pregnancy, my cervix was so short and effaced that during the cerclage procedure the doctor had to pull it to make enough cervix to put in two Shirodkar stitches. The reason is was so weak was because we had gotten pregnant right after we lost our first son at 22 weeks. Cerclage placement was great, I worked after that, had no cervical issues, held tight and I carried to term. For my next son, I had a McDonald cerclage placed, no issues. I have so much info and experience, please email me [email protected].


----------

